# CVS und SVN



## reibi (27. Jul 2010)

Hi

Ich hab kein besseren Platz gefunden als ide für ein Versionierungsthema. Vielleicht ist die "Philosophen-Kneipe" noch n Platz.

Man sagt ja((umgangssprachlich), dass SVN der Nachfolger von CVS ist. Kommt zwar von nem anderen Hersteller, aber deckt den gleichen Zweck ab. Einige Probleme,die es beim "alten" CVS gibt, hat man bei SVN berücksichtigt.

Bei Eclipse wird eine CVS-Perspektive mindestens seit Version 3 mit ausgeliefert. EInmal(ich glaube bei version 3.4(Europa)) hat man die SVN-Perspektive anstatt der CSV mit ausgeliefert. Bei den nachfolgenden Eclipse-Versionen wieser CVS.

Bei Eclipse-found., Apache und vielen Sourceforge-projekten gibts noch CVS.

Warum wird das noch benutzt?
Hat es irgendwelche Vorteile oder wollen die Leute nicht auf SVN umsteigen?

Dank und Gruss

reibsen


----------



## maki (27. Jul 2010)

Apache läuft doch bereits komplett auf SVN, zumindest Jakarta.



> Hat es irgendwelche Vorteile oder wollen die Leute nicht auf SVN umsteigen?


Menschen mögen keine Veränderung, vor allem, wenn sie ihnen keine Vorteile bringen.
Warum bringen sie ihnen keine Vorteile?
IMHO: Wer mit CVS zufrieden ist, nutzt es nicht richtig. 
Tagging, Branching, Merging, also alle interessanten Features werden nicht genutzt, nur Checkouts und Commits, dafür reicht eigentlich auch ein Fileserver 
Bestimmte Refactorings mit CVS haben als Ergebnis, dass man die Historie verliert. (Umbenennen von Packages und damit Ordnern)

Wer diese Probleme nicht hat, nutzt ein Source Control System doch nur minimal, oder eben noch weniger, wie willst du diesen Leuten erklären, dass SVN Vorteile hat?

Jemand der SVN richtig nutzt, kennt auch dessen Grenzen, und wird bald mit verteilten Source Management Systemen liebäugeln


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jul 2010)

> wollen die Leute nicht auf SVN umsteigen?


vermutlich... bestehende systeme von cvs  auf svn  zu migrieren bedeutete arbeit die nicht immer notwendig ist...


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> vermutlich... bestehende systeme von cvs  auf svn  zu migrieren bedeutete arbeit die nicht immer notwendig ist...


this.

mehrere Projekte bzw mehrere CVS verzeichnisse mit ihrer kompletten history, branching, tagging und und und mal eben auf SVN umzustellen ist nicht mal eben gemacht.

Die Frage ist auch - warum ? wenn bei jemandn CVS läuft und auch ohne Probleme oder Nachteile - warum soll man dann auf ein anderes umstellen ?

Warum SVN nehmen wenn es Git oder Mercurial etc gibt ?


----------



## reibi (27. Jul 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> vermutlich... bestehende systeme von cvs  auf svn  zu migrieren bedeutete arbeit die nicht immer notwendig ist...



Das is wirklich n Argument. Ich glaube das würde ich mir auch nicht antuen.




maki hat gesagt.:


> ..
> Menschen mögen keine Veränderung, vor allem, wenn sie ihnen keine Vorteile bringen.
> ...



Das stimmt! Geht mir ja in vielen Lebenslagen genau so.





maki hat gesagt.:


> ..
> Jemand der SVN richtig nutzt, kennt auch dessen Grenzen, und wird bald mit verteilten Source Management Systemen liebäugeln
> ...



Naja.. ich bin eigentlich schon ganz froh SVN ganz gut zu schnallen und die Vorteile zu CVS wirklich zu kapieren und zu nutzen. Von Verteilten Versionierungssystemen wie "Mercurial" hab ich schon was gehört. Kann mir aber noch nich so richtig was drunter vorstellen. Ich muss mich da erst mal richtig informieren und n paar tests machen. Ganz sicher gibt es Vorteile ... Die frage ist nur für alle Nutzer, bestimmte Benutzergruppen oder bestimmte Projekte.

Wo nutzt Du und vor allem welche Vorteile von Verteilter Sourcenverwaltung? Und was fürn System nutzt Du?

Grüssli


----------



## maki (27. Jul 2010)

Hab schon öfters CVS Repos nach SVN portiert, ist wirklich ein Klax mit cvs2svn, wichtig ist, dass die Strukturen im CVS Repo für alle Projekte recht gleich sind.



> Wo nutzt Du und vor allem welche Vorteile von Verteilter Sourcenverwaltung? Und was fürn System nutzt Du?


Wir nutzen SVN, andere Abteilungen wehren sich noch gegen die Umstellung


----------



## reibi (27. Jul 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wir nutzen SVN, andere Abteilungen wehren sich noch gegen die Umstellung



Nee, weil Du was von "verteilter Versionierung" und "liebäugeln" gesagt hat. SVN hat ja immer n zentrakes repo


----------

